# Side By Side Dual Coil.



## TylerD

As requested by @vaalboy , here is a quick picture tutorial on how to make the side by side dual coil.

I used 28g kanthal. Take a strand of wire and double it with a loop.



Press it together so the two strands are next to each other



I used a 1.5mm drill bit to wrap around.




The first wrap is a bit hard to get tight, but after that it gets easier. 
As you wrap the coil run you thumb with the wire against the drill bit.




You can see the first wrap is a bit "loose".



Cut the loop and you have a coil.




All you need to do now is insert into the posts and pulse it and squeeze it with some tweezers till it is nice and tight and glows from the inside out.

I hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## vaalboy

Awesome, thanks @TylerD. Definitely going to give this a bash. My logic says if I am using 7 wraps and get a 1.1 ohm coil then 14 wraps (7 per strand) should give me the same using this method?


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the tutorial @TylerD 
Awesome.


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Awesome, thanks @TylerD. Definitely going to give this a bash. My logic says if I am using 7 wraps and get a 1.1 ohm coil then 14 wraps (7 per strand) should give me the same using this method?


Correctomundo! And 14 wraps are almost going to fill the surface.


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tutorial @TylerD
> Awesome.


Pleasure @Silver !


----------



## BhavZ

Brilliant stuff @TylerD


----------



## vaalboy

TylerD said:


> Correctomundo! And 14 wraps are almost going to fill the surface.



I assume having more coil area heating the wick improves the amount of vapor production?

Kewlbeans, going to give this a bash now.


----------



## johan

Now that's a GRAND picture tutorial!


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Awesome, thanks @TylerD. Definitely going to give this a bash. My logic says if I am using 7 wraps and get a 1.1 ohm coil then 14 wraps (7 per strand) should give me the same using this method?


Sounds right. But you might have trouble fitting so many wraps on the RM2, maybe try 30g, which should have less wraps.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> As requested by @vaalboy , here is a quick picture tutorial on how to make the side by side dual coil.
> 
> I used 28g kanthal. Take a strand of wire and double it with a loop.
> View attachment 2015
> 
> 
> Press it together so the two strands are next to each other
> View attachment 2016
> 
> 
> I used a 1.5mm drill bit to wrap around.
> 
> View attachment 2017
> 
> 
> The first wrap is a bit hard to get tight, but after that it gets easier.
> As you wrap the coil run you thumb with the wire against the drill bit.
> 
> View attachment 2018
> 
> 
> You can see the first wrap is a bit "loose".
> 
> View attachment 2019
> 
> Cut the loop and you have a coil.
> 
> View attachment 2020
> 
> 
> All you need to do now is insert into the posts and pulse it and squeeze it with some tweezers till it is nice and tight and glows from the inside out.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Excellentemundo. On my to do list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Okidoks, quickly wrapped one. First came in at 0.7 but wrapped back 1 and got 0.8. Took a bit longer to position but after adding a nice looong cotton wick and it's definitely a warmer vape with more clouds. A massive thank you to @TylerD for sharing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Okidoks, quickly wrapped one. First came in at 0.7 but wrapped back 1 and got 0.8. Took a bit longer to position but after adding a nice looong cotton wick and it's definitely a warmer vape with more clouds. A massive thank you to @TylerD for sharing this.
> 
> View attachment 2023


That looks great - and this from a guy who wrapped his very first coil just the other day. Goes to show, coiling is nothing to be afraid of!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Okidoks, quickly wrapped one. First came in at 0.7 but wrapped back 1 and got 0.8. Took a bit longer to position but after adding a nice looong cotton wick and it's definitely a warmer vape with more clouds. A massive thank you to @TylerD for sharing this.
> 
> View attachment 2023


Awesome stuff! That looks great! Great coiling @vaalboy ! Enjoy the fishing! Now you can blow @Rob Fisher 's socks off!


----------



## vaalboy

Thanks @Matthee but you guys have been awesome with all the advice and guidance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

That is some pretty sweet craftmanship there.

Enjoy the reo and make plenty for clouds!


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! That looks great! Great coiling @vaalboy ! Enjoy the fishing! Now you can blow @Rob Fisher 's socks off!



I'm very relieved you said socks!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Excellentemundo. On my to do list.



Mine too now I been reminded about this thread!


----------



## Riaz

gona try this over the weekend on the igol.

thanks @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

